# Blog Greece 2010



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is our first blog of this years trip to Greece.

West coast, Lefkada, Kefalonia.

Much of it spent with the famous Pat and Neil.

Link below.

Best wishes,

Max and Hans


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Blog*

Linky please or am I being thick as usual?
Chris


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Codfinger, its the WWW thing at the bottom of their post.

or... http://thevanoftens.blogspot.com/


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Great blog featuring us truly.

Thanks for the great company in discovery yet more beautiful Greece.

We are really glad that we went to Kefalonia, just to think we nearly left it out.

Keep in touch

Pat and Neil


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

We thoroughly enjoyed your blog and your adventures. Made us ashamed that we've kept records for our 'granny gap years' and still not blogged them.

Not sure we could put it into such an interesting format though.  :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Blog*

Great blog, look forward to following your footsteps one day  
Chris


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Well you two.... together with Pat&Neil, Peejay and others.... continue to wet our appetites.

Many thanks 

Barry & Ruth


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice wee read, thanks for sharing

Of to Germany for three weeks shortly, might try this blogging lark myself


----------

